# WP Application - what do i need to be aware of to avoid Rejection



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I am looking forward to a internal transfer, 

>10+yr experience, including 9yr in my current org
>12k+ pm Fixed salary (do they still need to advertise in Job Bank?)
> BSc. Qualification visible in SAT tool (saying eligible to get EP), how reliable is this tool 
> Do I need to mention my Australian PR as Current Work Visa eligibility in other country, I have a couple of more countries, is it seen as positive or negative for WP application 
> anything additional I need to be aware of when my org applying WP ?

tia


----------

